# Pressure Cookers



## allinthesauce (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Given the volatile nature of alcohol and pressure cookers on their own, I would like to know if it's safe to use alcohol in a pressure cooker? Is there a relation of safety with the strength of the alcohol (e.g. wine is ok but spirits are a no)?

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Randy.  I use pressure cookers on a regular basis.  Cooking with wine or beer is perfectly fine, since aside from being alcoholic, they also produce the steam required to bring the appliance up to pressure.  Be sure to follow manufacturer's instructions regarding the minimum amount of liquid needed for pressure.  For instance, if the manual says 1/2 cup liquid per each 15 minutes cooking time,  and you are making a roast that calls for 45 min under pressure,  you will need to use no less than 1 1/2 cups liquid.  The liquid may be all wine, all beer, or any combination of alcohol and other steam-producing liquid, such as water, juice, cidar, vinegar, etc,  or any combination.    Avoid milk.  Milk froths, and also scorches...so even though it produces steam, it also makes for big problems.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Oops..tried to edit, but the attempt failed, so here is my add on. You asked about using other spirits. Yes, they may be used, however you would want to dilute them with something. Not because you _can't_ use them full strength, but because you _shouldn't_, on account of the very strong flavor.


----------

